# Chat, where for art thou?



## rich p (3 Sep 2013)

@psmiffy is having to talk to his pet monkey again


----------



## psmiffy (3 Sep 2013)

You flatter yourself @RichP


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2013)

You two, get a chatroom!


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> @psmiffy is having to talk to his pet monkey again



The chat tab has been removed from the navigation because the window-based version would not respect the responsive site settings; instead tick 'Stay logged in' and then use the chatbar at the bottom (blue speech bubble at the bottom right corner to open it).


----------



## psmiffy (3 Sep 2013)

And if you are on a tablet?


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

psmiffy said:


> And if you are on a tablet?



Should work on a tablet too - what tablet and browser combo?


----------



## psmiffy (3 Sep 2013)

android asus172/chrome

edit -ive never seen the chat bar when using the tablet


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

Okay, have a look and check if you have java enabled:

*Chrome*

Enter *about:plugins* in the search field.
Scan for *Java* and check whether Java is enabled (if the Disable link appears, Java is already enabled)
Click on the *Enable* link (if available)
(Optional) Check the *Always allowed* box to stop additional Chrome warnings when running Java content


----------



## psmiffy (3 Sep 2013)

checked in content

allow sites to run javascript is checked - is that the same?


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

psmiffy said:


> checked in content
> 
> allow sites to run javascript is checked - is that the same?



Yes, that sounds about right.

Okay, try logging out of CC (click your username - the log out link is at the bottom right of the drop-down). Now log back in again but tick the 'Stay logged in' box.

Do you see the blue bubble at the bottom right now?


----------



## psmiffy (4 Sep 2013)

Done all that (twice) still no little bubble at the bottom - the rest of CC works fine - you must have loadsa other things to sort - if i want to speak to the pet monkey j will have to drag the laptop out


----------



## Shaun (5 Sep 2013)

I'll work on getting the chat tab/page back - I temporarily disabled it as it doesn't work with the new responsive design but given time we should be able to get it sorted. Added to the to-do list.


----------



## psmiffy (7 Sep 2013)

The Maestro strikes again - Merci Beucoup


----------

